# 2021 in review



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That’s why I don’t keep a log. I’d be embarrassed by the few I caught


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

omegadef said:


> Those of you that don't keep fish, keep scrolling.
> 
> I know I'm not the only one that keeps a log of the fish they catch. Thought it would be interesting for us to share the hauls.
> 
> ...


How do you keep up with this during the course of the day on the water?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Alpha boat/fisherman

And now the story can never be changed................................


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I too keep logs. Not just of fish. 
Here is my 2021 in review 
Fish caught - 139 
Redfish - 46
Brown trout - 25 
Rainbow trout - 16 
Snook - 11 
Large Mouth bass - 11 
Speckled trout - 5 (doesn't include dinks) 
Black Drum - 4
Northern Pike - 4 
Sheepshead - 3 
Small Mouth bass - 3 
Flounder - 3 
Carp - 3 
Black Fin tuna, Shellcracker, Walleye, Assorted other fish - 1 each 

Camped - 104 days 
Drove to 31 states 
Drove 19,400 miles in road trips which included from FL to CA and back, from FL to Minnesota and back, FL to Michigan and back, Florida to NC & then to CO and WY and back to FL, from the panhandle to south FL and back 3 times, and from FL to LA and back 4 times. 

Fished in 11 different states. FL, AZ, MT, LA, NC, VA, OH, MN, MC, CO, WY


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

DBStoots said:


> How do you keep up with this during the course of the day on the water?


The trick is to not catch that many fish 

Honestly, I just try to log it while its fresh in my mind, like that evening or the evening after. At least for this year, if the wife was along for the trip, we probably fished with live bait the whole time. 
I'm still trying to convince myself mentally that I don't need live shrimp, but it's been a struggle.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> That’s why I don’t keep a log. I’d be embarrassed by the few I caught


It's emasculating when you pull up to the cleaning table next to someone who hammered them, for sure.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

omegadef said:


> It's emasculating when you pull up to the cleaning table next to someone who hammered them, for sure.


That's when you brag about the merits of catch and release.


----------



## Wolfmansbrother (Mar 4, 2021)

@Padre you’re livin right!


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

476 fish (on fly) for me in 2021 and 45 species. This is every single fish brought to hand including all trash fish. This year I’m going to try to log how many days I fish. It’s fun to look back and see. I caught 626 in 2020 and I thought I would be close to that this year but I was way off.

I’m jealous of the camping days and states fished for Padre. That’s awesome!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Wolfmansbrother said:


> @Padre you’re livin right!


I am definitely trying


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Padre said:


> I too keep logs. Not just of fish.
> Here is my 2021 in review
> Fish caught - 139
> Redfish - 46
> ...


You must be retired and not married


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> You must be retired and not married


Funny because I am almost retired and I am married. The person who is ultimately going to take over is taking more and more responsibility which allows me to take more time off.
Thing is, my wife was with me on most of those camping trips. We sold our home in January and bought an off road tear drop trailer and spent the next 4 months traveling and camping.
But I do tell this story: My buddies and I had just finished camping and fishing for a week in the Glades. I was in a gas station filling up the truck for the drive back home when some friends pulled in pulling their skiff. They said, "Hey, we are on our way to the Keys. We have rented house and we are going to jump some poons. You should come." So I texted my wife and told her, "Hey, made it out of the glades. I ran into some friends renting a house in the Keys. I am going to head down there for a week.
Her reply text was, "Since you are always taking these fishing trips with your buddies, I think you should know that I am having an affair." So I texted back, "So you're good then? See you in a week."


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Padre said:


> Funny because I am almost retired and I am married. The person who is ultimately going to take over is taking more and more responsibility which allows me to take more time off.
> Thing is, my wife was with me on most of those camping trips. We sold our home in January and bought an off road tear drop trailer and spent the next 4 months traveling and camping.
> But I do tell this story: We had just finished camping and fishing for a week in the Glades. I was in a gas station filling up the truck for the drive back home when some friends pulled in pulling their skiff. They said, "Hey, we are on our way to the Keys. We have rented house and we are going to jump some poons. You should come." So I texted my wife and told her, "Hey, made it out of the glades. I ran into some friends renting a house in the Keys. I am going to head down there for a week.
> Her reply text was, "Since you are always taking these fishing trips with your buddies, I think you should know that I am having an affair." So I texted back, "So you're good then? See you in a week."


Better keep her if you can


----------

